# Shopsmith Lathe Chuck, Faceplate, Live Center



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Long title with a request for recommendations for a chuck, faceplate and live center for my Shopsmith Mark V. I've looked through the Shopsmith site and they have some Nova equipment, but I thought I'd ask other users about other such upgrades. I want to turn some bowls, plates and spindles. The dead center supplied with the Mark V doesn't serve me too well. I don't currently have any jaw chucks or faceplates.

Thanks in advance for recommendations.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Penn state has an adapter for the shop smith that converts the shaft to 8TPIx1" threads. With that size threads you can use pretty much any well known accessories. 
For chucks, I like penn state's reasonably priced "C" class chucks. 
I'll try to find a part number for the adapter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

This is my favorite live center. 
The one pictured fits a #2 morse taper. 
I'm not sure what type tail stock you have on yours. 
If it's like most lathes it's either a #1 or #2 morse taper. 
Shopsmith site may tell you what size you have.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I have two Shopsmiths and I fully agree with William. I have the Penn State adapter, the Barracuda chuck and that live center. They are just about all you'll need for bowls, plates and spindles.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks to you both for the responses. Heading to the Penn State website now.


----------

